# Michelin Pilot A/S 3?



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I do not have any particular knowledge of those Michelins. I put the Michelin Defenders on my Cruze Eco and love them!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

No reason for ultra high performance all-seasons on a Cruze plus the A/S part ain't worth a chit on snow and ice.
[h=3][/h]


----------

